# Marcie crossbody saddlebag or small satchel



## songofthesea

Would love some opinions. I’m thinking of the saddlebag in tan or the small satchel in black. Thoughts? Thanks!!


----------



## lill_canele

Sorry could you please post photos? There's too many variations when I search online, thanks.


----------



## songofthesea

Medium saddlebag


----------



## songofthesea

lill_canele said:


> Sorry could you please post photos? There's too many variations when I search online, thanks.


----------



## lill_canele

So my Chloe SA said that the brown saddlebag is a solid best seller. It has been consistently selling well for quite some time.
I do think the brown saddlebag is a little more cute and timeless.

The design of the black satchel is more practical but it also looks a bit old-fashioned, to me.

Chloe leather is excellent though and their stitching is great, so whichever one you get, it will be very well made!

Just my 2 cents, happy shopping!


----------



## 6ftblondieWI

I have the medium Marcie satchel in black. I bought it a couple of years before the small size came out, otherwise I would have bought the small size. That being said, I absolutely love my Marcie bag and it's my go to bag for everyday in fall/winter. I think it's gorgeous, functional, durable, and looks great with my black and gold Chloe Susanna boots. Neiman Marcus has their gift card event going on online right now, and I saw the small black satchel is on there just FYI.


----------



## mandaluv1119

I had the same dilemma (but with the Cashmere Grey color) so I went to Nordstrom and tried on the saddle bag, small satchel, and medium satchel. I liked the uncomplicated style of the saddle bag the best - it's not weighed down by handles (that I also felt got in the way) or extra hardware.


----------



## earthygirl

I vote saddle bag. It weighs less than the satchel.  I used to own two medium satchels and they were great as a daily bag. I now own the mini version and love that.  The saddle also looks more timeless bohemian chic while the satchel looks a bit suburban mom in my city.


----------



## earthygirl

earthygirl said:


> I vote saddle bag. It weighs less than the satchel.  I used to own two medium marcie saddle bags and they were great as a daily bag. I now own the mini version and love that.  The saddle also looks more timeless bohemian chic while the satchel looks a bit suburban mom in my city.


----------



## earthygirl

earthygirl said:


> I vote saddle bag. It weighs less than the satchel.  I used to own two medium satchels and they were great as a daily bag. I now own the mini version and love that.  The saddle also looks more timeless bohemian chic while the satchel looks a bit suburban mom in my city.


I meant I used to own the saddle bags, not satchels.


----------



## songofthesea

mandaluv1119 said:


> I had the same dilemma (but with the Cashmere Grey color) so I went to Nordstrom and tried on the saddle bag, small satchel, and medium satchel. I liked the uncomplicated style of the saddle bag the best - it's not weighed down by handles (that I also felt got in the way) or extra hardware.


Which color did you get? Would you mind sharing a pic of you wearing it? Thanks!!


----------

